# Swelling under eye?



## roxyjames09 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello everyone,

We have a tiel with a bit of an issue, she has this swelling or growth under her eye. We have taken her to the vet and he told us she might have a type of tuberculosis. He gave us an anti-inflammatory and antibiotic to give her to see if it goes away. If it doesn't he said a biopsy would be next. Anyone seen anything like this? 

http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l486/roxyjames8578/photo.png


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It is a swollen membrane. There may be some infected matter trapped under it. Sometimes gently applying pressure below the lump and working upwards can help remove it from under the tissue.

You can go to a health food store (Whole Foods) and see if you can get the eye drops pictured.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Poor baby! I hope your cockatiel gets well soon!


----------



## roxyjames09 (Jul 4, 2009)

I'll give that a shot, and when I talk to the vet again I'll ask what the name of the infection was again. I hope those Optique eye drops along with the other meds she's on will clear this up since we really don't have the 1400 bucks for a biopsy.


----------



## Eollica (Oct 6, 2011)

When i bought Nene, my 2nd cockatiel, I notice dhis eye was slightly red on a corner; but he was so sweet we took him anyways.

After a few weeks it started getting worse, more swallowen; it didn't get as bad as that one, but it was halfway through.

The vet told us to use eyedrops and give him antibiotics. Few days later the other one got her eye swallowen too. We gave both the same treatment for a week, and it dissapeared.

Hope also had a swallowen eye few weeks after we boguht her. Vet gave same eyedrop, but it wasn't helping. Mom decided to take a closer look, and she ran her fingertip by the edge of the swallow, (over nearby eye skin, not the eye itself) and somethign moved. She then gently squeezed it and a little white grit came out; looked like baby bird food, when its still unprepared. We stopped the eyedrops and few days later her eye was back to normal.

Try checking for any grits and if there's nothing, bring her to the vet. That looks more like the antibiotic case.

Bird eyes can be swallowen due to conjuntivite, but it can also be related to a disiase; thats why i had to give them both eyedrop and medicine.

Edit: Adding a pic - Hope's eye when it was swallowed, due to a food grit


----------

